# More Spalted Pecan



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2020)

Im packing up for my one and only arts and crafts show this weekend, realized I need to get some pics before they are gone (I hope, I hope). Some wormholes and cracks in this stuff, so I doped them up with turquoise. The first one was still pretty green when I turned it, spalt just starting, about 10"tall, the triplets were dead/dry, tallest is about 16"

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 28, 2020)

Good luck at the show, Barry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Feb 28, 2020)

Those 3 are spectacular Barry, best of luck at the show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 28, 2020)

Nice art Barry, very beautiful. best wishes

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 28, 2020)

Wood art master! Hoping it's your best show ever! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Feb 28, 2020)

Beautiful pieces. Good luck at your show.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Feb 28, 2020)

Very nice group! Really like the coloration on the first piece 
Best of luck at the show, is this show a good one for you or are you just venturing out to see how it goes?


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2020)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Very nice group! Really like the coloration on the first piece
> Best of luck at the show, is this show a good one for you or are you just venturing out to see how it goes?


Thanks Albert, I thinks this is the fourth year at this show for me, it's OK, good enough for me to keep coming back....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Feb 28, 2020)

Wow awesome work man! Good luck at your show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Feb 28, 2020)

That top one is a star.


----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2020)

Good luck on the show, Barry! That tall piece really caught my eye... hope it catches someone else’s eye this weekend!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 28, 2020)

Amazing. Good luck with the show

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 28, 2020)

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, 

Good luck Barry!! hehe


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 1, 2020)

How did the show go, Barry?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 1, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> How did the show go, Barry?


Hey thanks for asking Tom, it went well, I think this was the 4th year at this show and the sales were the best so far, by a pretty good margin, I had a big banner made from Vista print this year to dress up my booth a little, and make me look legit, my first impression is it helped.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 1, 2020)

That’s great, Barry. It always a great boost when someone validates you’re art, especially by opening their wallet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPEvans (Mar 4, 2020)

Beautiful work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Hey thanks for asking Tom, it went well, I think this was the 4th year at this show and the sales were the best so far, by a pretty good margin, I had a big banner made from Vista print this year to dress up my booth a little, and make me look legit, my first impression is it helped.....



That’s great!

Any chance someone shot a photo of your setup? I’d love to see how you organized the space.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 5, 2020)

@DKMD This was my set-up, just some two-tiered tables. And a couple of stands. I find it hard to put too much effort into it when I only use it once a year lately...

 
There was a segmented turner at the show, he used stands very similar to below that he made himself, he had a pretty slick set-up, I might make some someday... they set up quick and store flat...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 5, 2020)

I like those stands. Well, how did ya do?


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 5, 2020)

Did you sell the 2 birds?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 5, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> Did you sell the 2 birds?


Yup, I actually threw one in as a freebie to a customer who bought two big ticket items... Sold the other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 5, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I like those stands. Well, how did ya do?


Pretty good, see post #15


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 5, 2020)

Ahhh. I see said the blind man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 5, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Yup, I actually threw one in as a freebie to a customer who bought two big ticket items... Sold the other


I like those.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2020)

Well done Barry. Those pictured look fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2020)

That’s a great setup, and it doesn’t detract from the beautiful work you do! That piece on the back left of the photo is a real eye catcher.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 7, 2020)

IDK that brown and white beauty just right of center ain't too shabby either!!!


----------

